# Stuck between two builds?



## Rexgr (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys!
Well I am pretty new to computer building... in fact I have never actually done it before. I live in New Zealand so it is very expensive to buy parts and just put them together. in fact its actually cheaper to buy new pre-built computers...(I wasn't sure if this was the right forum)

However I am stuck between two different computer builds.

*Build 1 ($990NZD): *


CPU: NEW Socket AM3 AMD Athlon II 640 3.0Ghz x 4 Quad Core Processor - VERY FAST! 

Motherboard: Nvidia 7025/630a Chipset Plus AM3+ DDR3 SATA slots PCI-E Six Core Ready - Excellent quality 

RAM: Super fast 4GB DDR3-1333 dual channel memory. 

HDD: 500GB SATAII 7200RPM Fast HDD 

Graphics: ATI Radeon HD5770 1GB DDR5 Memory, high performance, low power. DVI/VGA and HDMI outputs. 

DVD: 24X Dual Layer DVD-RW 

Case: Foxconn TLA785 ATX Tower with 510W Super Silent AcBel Power Supply - Excellent air flow with large inner area. 

Others: B HD Audio, 4 Back USB, 2 Front USB. 


*Build 2($1090NZD): *


Processor: AMD Phenom II 965 3.4Ghz X 4 Quad Core Black Edition Processor AM3 6MB L3 Cache 125W (Fastest AMD Processor!!) 

Motherboard: ASUS M4N68T-M AM3 DDR3 supporting latest processors. (1 PCI-E, 2 PCI) 

Graphics: ATI Radeon HD5770 1GB GDDR5 Memory. (Great card for the money, speed past your latest games. Best bang for the buck today!) 

RAM: Superior 4GB DDR3-1333 Dual Channel Memory. (Lifetime warranty) 

HDD: 1TB SATA II 7200RPM HDD 

DVD: 24X Fastest Dual Layer DVD writer 

Case: Quality Foxconn TLA785 case + AcBel 510W Silent PSU. (High quality PSU which is a must to run a system like this) 

Network/Audio: Broadband ready gigabit network, 5.1 Channel HD Audio. 

4 rear USBs, 2 front. Headphone and microphone jacks in front. 

I plan on using this computer for gaming and casual video editing/photoshop.

Now to be honest I only notice a difference in the CPU/HDD size. Do you think the second build is worth the money in comparison to the first? Any major advantages/disadvantages? also any warnings with anything in these builds? any advice would be appreciated =] also $1090 is already streatching my budget so I cant upgrade only possibly downgrade.

The notes after the specs are from the website selling them. I dont know if they are exactly correct.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

second one is better if you change the power supply to a good quality 600-650W corsair or seasonic

second one has better compatibility between the motherboard and graphic card.. nvidia chipsets don't go well with amd cards


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PSU's included with cases are rarely good quality and the case you have selected includes a very poor quality PSU that would be underpowered for a PCI-E GPU.
Look for a 650W minimum SeaSonic or Corsiar for the PSU.
What are the brands for the RAM?
I would suggest looking at our Suggesteed Build list to get an idea of quality brands for building. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Rexgr (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I will ask about upgrading the PSU however something tells me it wont be within my price range. I have asked what type of ram is being used and expect a reply within a few hours. (I am not expecting a very good brand).


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

second build is Wayyyyyyyyyyyy better

most any Ram is lifetime warranty (although I expect you will find this one to be economy grade)

make sure you are getting at least a two year warranty ........the PSU is a weak one for sure


----------



## Rexgr (Apr 14, 2010)

What limitations do I have with the weak PSU? Will it limit my ability to add extra HDDs/RAM?

The seller said this...
Hey there, this power supply is one of the best ones out there and is more than enough for this system, its also super quiet. If you want to upgrade, I can upgrade to a 550W 80%+ Efficiency for free. Ram is made by Strontium and the chips are manufactured by Hynix

Would that PSU be a bit better?

edit: also there is a 18 month warranty


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

weak power supplies can often lead to unstable system performance / auto restarts; blue screens, overheating issues etc etc etc 
worse case when a mediocre power supply fails it often kills motherboards / hard drives / ram sticks etc etc etc

crap power supplies generally rear their ugly head at about 6 months to 1yr


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OCZ 700 watt is a decent power supply for european voltage


----------



## Rexgr (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help I will see what I can do however chances are I will have to wait a month or two before upgrading the PSU.


----------

